# Sticky  How to prevent Photobucket P500 errors and fix embedded imgs



## alexgreyhead

I don't know if this is the right place to put this, but I've just come across a Chrome extension which works around the Photobucket P500 error which is shown instead of Photobucket-hosted images:

Photobucket Embedded Image Fix for Chrome.

Edit: there's also one for Firefox, here.

Sorry if this is the wrong place but that Photobucket error message has ruined a lot of very good forum topics for me because of that error image  

/Al


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Thanks, it works in Chrome.
Hoggy.


----------



## Meccanomanic

Thanks, this works in Firefox and has really boosted my enjoyment of the Forum.
Cheers,
Patrick


----------



## droopsnoot

I'm hearing that PB have restored links and dropped the ridiculous charging model.


----------



## John-H

droopsnoot said:


> I'm hearing that PB have restored links and dropped the ridiculous charging model.


Ruddy heck! It appears you are right! 

Well that's great news as the job of trying to restore the photos into original threads was a long term project and a half!

This whole episode highlights the uncertainty of using third party hosting. I had a load of photos on Imageshack which tried the same ransom tactic but I had kept all my photos on my hard drive so restored them and kicked Imageshack into touch. More recently Copy site withdrew free hosting but we're more decent about it and gave plenty of notice and help.

The lesson leant here is keep a copy yourself and for the TT forum store your photos by using the upload attachment feature. The images will remain as long as the forum exists


----------



## droopsnoot

Email received says "For a limited time all of your 3rd Party Hosted Images have been restored. Please login to choose the plan that best fits your needs to continue hosting your images.", with the emphasis on "limited time". So not a total climbdown.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, 3rd party hosting will cost $29.99 monthly.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

They are obviously struggling to implement this. I wonder if someone will buy them out?


----------



## Nem

Hoggy said:


> Hi, 3rd party hosting will cost $29.99 monthly.
> Hoggy.


Nope, thats annually. 

Beginner+:
2Gb
3rd Party Image Hosting
No Advertisements
Link Sharing
Image Editor
HTTPS Supported
$2.99/mo / $29.99/an

Intermediate:
20Gb
3rd Party Image Hosting
No Advertisements
Link Sharing
Image Editor
HTTPS Supported
$6.49/mo / $69.99

And it says - More plan options and features are in the works!

http://photobucket.com/plans/


----------



## Hoggy

Nem said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, 3rd party hosting will cost $29.99 monthly.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, thats annually.
Click to expand...

Hi,  
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem

Hoggy said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, 3rd party hosting will cost $29.99 monthly.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, thats annually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Actually confusing as this page is still active:

http://photobucket.com/pricing


----------



## alexgreyhead

Oh Photobucket, have you realised nobody's prepared to pay up after you held us all to ransom? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I have no sympathy for their bullying tactics - none whatsoever.

(Yes, I'm grumpy - just woke up from a nap and need something to eat... :mrgreen: )

/Al


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*How to: Tips for Editing Pictures, Uploading Images & Files, Posting Fault Scans and Adding URL Links*

To avoid problems of broken links or lost pictures with image sharing website like Photobucket, I've provided some instructions for how you can easily upload images directly into your post. I would recommend not using URLs as they have a habit of becoming broken or lost over time. This is especially true with eBay references where the product may have been sold or deleted from the website. Over time, things on the internet change. But if you upload an image directly into your post, it will be here for the duration. 

I've also included some information on how to capture and manipulate images with a very simple program called "Snipping Tool". It's free and comes pre-loaded with MS Windows. Some may complain the image resolution isn't as sharp as the original image file when you snip it and save it. But for a quick and easy way to do it, the Snipping Tool works just fine for me. Please note, this tutorial is written for Windows users, but the uploading method at Step 6 should work for both PC and Apple users.

*Using the Snipping Tool*

*NOTE* - If you just want to upload an image directly into your post, skip down to Step 6.

*1.)* To find the Snipping Tool program, click on the Start icon in the bottom left of Windows. Enter "snip" in the search field and the icon will appear on the menu. I keep mine in the tool bar at the bottom for easy access so you can either create a desk-top short cut or place it directly into the tool bar. I'm using Windows 7 so if you use a newer version of Windows, how you find it may be slightly different.









*2.)* First find the picture you want to work with. It can be any image you've already uploaded onto your PC or even an image from a web page or a paused YouTube video, etc. Any image displayed on your screen will work. In this example, I want to show only part of the TT instrument panel. With the Snipping Tool, I can select as much or as little of an image as I want.









*3.)* Click on the Snipping Tool icon and a small window will pop up like this. Simultaneously, your entire display will dim out slightly letting you know the tool is now active and a cross-hair will appear.









*4.)* Simply move the cross-hair to the top left corner of the image you want to save, left click the mouse, drag the red-outline around the area you wish to capture and then release the left mouse button.









*5.)* A Snipping Tool window will appear with your captured image in the center. If you're okay with it, click on "Save". If not, click "New" and start again. Once you have what you want, save it in a folder somewhere. If you plan on uploading a number of pictures, it's best to keep the same name and then number them (e.g. interior-01, interior-02, etc.) 
Note - the captured image is now in your clipboard, meaning it's ready to paste directly into a document or program using [Ctrl]+[V].









*Uploading Images and Files*

*6.)* Create your post and then scroll down below the post text window and click the "Upload attachment" tab. Click the [Choose File] button, go to the folder where you keep it, select and double-click the image or document file (PDF) you want to upload. Then click [Add the file]. As you repeat this process of uploading your images, you'll see them stacking up in the reverse order they were uploaded (e.g. the last one will be at the top of the list).









*7.)* Now you have two choices, you can either leave them as attachments to the post or place the image inline with your text. To leave it as an attachment, just finish typing your post and click the [Submit] button and the post, along with the image, will be displayed.









The image on the left has been attached with the option "Place inline". The image on the right has been attached, but without the "Place inline" option and will be displayed with the comment "ATTACHMENTS" above it when posted.









*8.)* If you want to include a series of pictures for a "How to" like these instructions, then put the cursor below the line of text in your post where you want the image to be displayed and click [Place inline]. Be aware images are stored in the reverse order you upload them, meaning if you have images 1, 2, 3, and upload them in that order, they will be displayed as 3,2,1. This is why it's a good idea to number your images so even if you delete one and renumber it, you can still keep track of them and post them in the correct order regardless of in what order you upload them

*9.) *Next step is to click [Preview] to ensure everything is sorted and aligned the way you want. Once you're happy with it, click [Submit] and the post will be added. If you find a mistake in your post after submitting it, click the [Edit] button and you'll be able to change the post, make spelling corrections, delete images, add new ones, etc.









If you want to edit the images before you upload them, MS Paint works relatively well for removing anything you don't want to display. Even if you don't save the image, if the Snipping Window is still active the image is saved temporarily in the clip board so it's ready to paste directly into MS Paint or PowerPoint by right clicking the mouse and selecting Paste. Or just use the past short-cut [Crtl]+[V].

I use PowerPoint for most of my posts since it offers text bubbles, arrows and shapes which I can add to point out highlights or specific details. By placing the image in PowerPoint, you can edit the image as you'd like and then use the Snipping Tool again to capture the modified image, save and upload it with the changes.

By making additional Snips, you can easily create an image-within-an-image. This is really useful when trying to describe a small feature within the context of it's location relative to what's around it. You'll find using PowerPoint and the Snipping Tool make this really easy to do. You can snip from the original image to zoom in or snip from a completely different image to provide additional information about an item as shown below.

















*Correcting Image Orientation and File Size*

There are two common problems often associated with uploaded images; orientation and file size.

The first problem is correct orientation. An image will look okay when you upload it but when you click on the image after you've posted it, the image will be rotated 90°. This is pretty common with iPhone images if they are uploaded directly into your post.

To prevent this, view the image on your PC as large as will fit your screen. Use the Snip tool and create/save a new image. Save the new image file to your desktop (or preferred folder) and upload it to your post. This will also prevent the image from being posted with metadata which can include the GPS coordinates of the photo's location, the date and time it was taken.









If the image file size is too small (e.g. less than 30KB), the image will be displayed with the file name and file size data listed directly below the image. When you click on it, the image will not enlarge. Be sure your file size is large enough to display properly to avoid this problem.










*Adding VCDS Fault Scans Data*

Instead of posting an entire auto scan text file into a post, it's much more convenient to post it as code. Be sure to remove any information you don't want displayed, like your VIN, license plate or garage.

*1.)* Copy-paste the VCDS scan file into the text field.
*2.)* In front of the first character, type [ code]. In the example below, you would type "_[ code]Chassis Type: 8J (1K0).._."
*3.)* After the last character, type [ /code]. In the example below, you would type "_No fault code found. [ /code]_"

This will create a code window which has a fixed height, but is scrollable as shown below. Note - do not leave any spaces between the brackets. I had to do this in the example above or it would have created a code field.



Code:


Chassis Type: 8J (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 14 15 16 17 19 22 25 26 37 42 44 46 47 4C 52
          55 56 77

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
26-Auto Roof -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 1010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
4C-Tire Pressure II -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 1010
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine        Labels: 022-906-032-BDB.lbl
   Part No SW: 022 906 032 HJ    HW: 022 906 032 GP
   Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G   0672  
   Revision: --H02---    Serial number: AUX7Z0FNFNO025
   Coding: 0000178
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 5AEC62511019F94775E-800E

No fault code found.

*Adding ULRs - *

To avoid ridiculously long URL links (and increase readability) is to use the following:

Instead of {url]http://www.somethingincreadablylong.com[/url}
Try {url=http://www.somethingincreadablylong.com]Short name[/url} (Note - substitute [ ] for { })

So instead of ... {https ://www. amazon.co.uk/Audi-4G0052133K-Projection-Lighting-Projector/dp/B082DRXMGV/ref=asc_df_B082DRXMGV/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode =df0&hvadid =394229417505&hvpos =&hvnetw =g&hvrand =11061773822408049078&hvpone =&hvptwo=&hvqmt =&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl =&hvlocint=&hvlocphy =9046587&hvtargid=pla-863879695612&psc =1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid}

...you get *Projector lights* which when clicked on, takes you to that URL.

*Searching Your Posts - *

If you have an old post that you want to reference because it has some information you want to edit or update, you can quickly list all your posts and then search them by entering the following URL and replace YOURUSERNAME with your actual Forum user name. You can even save this as a shortcut in your web browser -

Enter: 'https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/search.php?st=0&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&author=YOURUSERNAME' and this will list all your posts.

*Using the Quote Function - *

When replying to a post and you want to use the Quote button, avoid quoting long posts as it duplicates the entire previous post and makes the entire post much longer and cluttered. Instead, just quote the specific notation you want to reply to by removing the unnecessary text and only leaving what you want to reply to -

Simply delete the unnecessary text between the quote tags - {quote} {/quote} (Note - substitute [ ] for { })


johnny5 said:


> Lights in the TT are PWM. Than means they are turned on and off rapidly when "on" to control brightness and detect bulb failures.Try using a relay to turn a permanent live and use the reverse light signal to drive the relay.


Now becomes - 


johnny5 said:


> Lights in the TT are PWM.


.


----------



## John-H

Thanks for that. Good it's kept secure on the forum too


----------



## ZephyR2

As usual with you SJP not enough detail. :lol: 
Great job. I just wonder if everyone uploaded their pics to the site whether it would have any implications on server space.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *ZephyR2* - Curious question. I have no idea how large the Forum server is or who's physically maintaining it. But I'm quite sure everything we post is safe and sound in some NSA server in Utah!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Looks like Photobucket is now blurring images. Please don't make links as you'll only lose all your hard work.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I found a couple of Chrome Extensions that will stop hyperlinked Photobucket pictures from being blurred and also removes the watermark. Simple enough to just click and add to your existing Google Chrome Extensions. These extensions will work on any website or forum where pictures were uploaded and linked to the post via Photobucket.

*Photobucket Fix*
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/deta ... nnociingaj

*Photobucket Hotlink Fix*
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/deta ... apbifiaedg

Unfortunately, it can't recover the photos if the account no longer exists -


----------

